# Human Baby food for pups?



## Haimishify (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello 

I was reading the sticky about picky eaters. Well my pup is no exception. He doesn't seem to be fond of his regular soaked kibble. But he would rather eat some soaked biscuit treats... I read on the thread of someone using pumpkin. Well buying a whole pumpkin may cost a fortune, but I have seen all it being sold as human baby food(Gerber for example). 
This made me curious, since human baby food is often mushy, can I add this to his regular soaked kibble? 
And if so, what are a few other types I can use(ie green beans? banana? chicken medley?)
Is there any type to avoid? 

Thanks


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Why not find a kibble he likes? 
If the dog refuses a food, there is a good reason.
What are you feeding?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

By the way, we use canned pure pumpkin ( not the pie filling.) I get mine by the case at Amazon.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I buy mine seasonally at Aldi but I don't use it everyday.
You can buy canned pumpkin anywhere in the fall (Pumpkin Pie Season)...without the spices.

I agree..I would not bother with baby food on the pups food. Take it up if he does not eat in 15 minutes. Very few dogs will starve themselves.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Baby food has its uses for animal care - only pure meat and make sure there is NO onion powder in the ingredient list! One major brand has it and one does not...can't remember Gerber vs Heinz tho! It is usually sick cats that I have used it for though! T\The same goes for them and the onion.

Find another food....don't leave food out free choice either...that encourages picky eaters...

Lee


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

biscuit treats are mainly ground grain of some sort and are a poor choice for a growing pup - 
there are a lot of questions such as how long have you had the pup , what is the kibble , if it is a quality kibble would he eat it plain and dry or moistened with bone broth at "blood temperature" , is the soak too soupy .


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Mix his kibble with a bit of baby food meat. Mix well to coat everything. My pup loved this when she was younger.

You can also use a good "ground" canned dog food. Ground mixes particular well, especially if you add a couple of tablespoons of water.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I didn't do this on purpose, but I made my puppy fussy with his food. It happened by accident because I was adding special things midway through his meal so that he would enjoy my hand near his food dish, lol. So now he will pace around waiting for the yummy blob to appear! And right now it's baby food, because I'm feeding that to one of my senior pet rats so I have it handy. But I'm talking about just a spoonful on top of the kibble. I'm sure that it doesn't have much value, since it's probably mostly water.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Uhh....Why do you soak the food and treats?


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Why not buy a decent canned food? There's pure meat kinds like Evengers and Wellness, mix that with the dry. Remember it usually makes to poop softer.

What is with the pumpkin? My dog hates the canned pumpkin but will eat some baked yam. If you want banana, why not just mash a bit of real banana with a fork?


----------



## Haimishify (Oct 8, 2012)

Took suggestions from both the forum and vet 

Went out and purchased 2 cans each of Nutro chicken and rice and lamb and rice(just to see which he likes better). I mixed it with his kibble and he went CRAZY eating it up. I mushed it together and it was gone in minutes! Now he is being a fatty and sleeping. Hopefully he doesnt get bored if the Nutro and want something else. My cousin has to keep switching between RC, Blue Diamond, Purina Pro Plan and Nutro cause her 2 year old Rottie is SUPER picky. 
I decided to not use human baby food. It was rather expensive, and the puppy food would be A LOT cheaper when purchased in a case of 12


----------



## Haimishify (Oct 8, 2012)

ChancetheGSD said:


> Uhh....Why do you soak the food and treats?


The food is soaked because he still doesn't have all of his teeth and has a hard time chewing his kibbles. I do the same exact thing with my chihuahuas. They prefer soaked foods for some reason. They have really strong teeth but like their food soaked and mushy with hot water. 
When its soaked, I sprinkle his vitamins and mix the food well(this only happens for his breakfast, not his lunch or afternoon meal or dinner)


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

There are better foods than Nutro. Check out this site.
Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## Haimishify (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for the link! I will surely pick up some Blue Diamond and Canidae from the 5 star list next time I head over to the pet store(probably tomorrow or the day after since my fish food is running a tad low.)


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You are very welcome! Isn't it fun watching them Hoover their food?:wild:


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't feed Nutro and advise your cousin not to as well!! It's known for causing kidney/liver problems and even death in dogs and cats.

1,242 Complaints and Reviews about Nutro Pet Foods

1.4 out of 5 star rating from 1,242 reviews is pretty bad. It nearly killed my girl Zoey and another members dogs got very sick on it as well. Nutro never recalled the food despite animals getting horribly ill on it.

Also, soaking isn't the biggest question since I wet down my dogs food too (Though don't fully soak it) but why soak the treats?? I also wanted to suggest that just wetting it vs. soaking it might make a difference in how your pup eats as well. But canned food is a good idea, I rotate several brands and formulas for Gretchen. (Zoey is a raw dog so she gets variety that way haha)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your pup probably doesn't like what your feeding
and that's not being picky. there's so many things
you can add to his kibble. there's can food, meat,
chicken, pork, pear, apple, blueberries, human
grade salmon oil and the list goes on. make sure
whatever you add to his kibble is healthy for dogs.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Green beef tripe...most dogs will go crazy for it and it is considered a super food. If you can find in fresh frozen from petstores...if not canned "Tripett" is the brand of choice and also has a lamb one and duck/salmon...so you can change it up. 

I usually use fresh/frozen for my dog and he loves it, but....it was his birthday last week and store was sold out so I had to buy canned "Tripett" - so I could make "birthday" blob "cake" to put his candle in :crazy:...well, when I cracked that can he was all over me - like he was going to burst! Guess he prefers the canned over raw or maybe the change...but it was hilarious.


----------



## Haimishify (Oct 8, 2012)

That's crazy! Who knew that Nutro was that bad?! I've read amazing reviews on their canned food. I guess its time to switch again. :/ 
Treats are also soaked cause most are to hard for him(unless its the chewy/meaty type). 
Lol "Blob". I might actually try that 
On my chihuahua's birthdays, I roast them some plain chicken(no seasoning) and stick a candle on it. Then shred it up and add some peanut butter and they go CRAZY! Of course, its a yearly thing. I've been doing it for 6 years now and its HILARIOUS to watch!
My chis have never liked duck. It even made one of my boys barf when I gave them some duck treats. They prefer chicken, salmon or lamb in their kibble


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Haimishify said:


> My chis have never liked duck. It even made one of my boys barf when I gave them *some duck treats*. They prefer chicken, salmon or lamb in their kibble


Caution are you refering to the "duck jerkey"? Stay far far away from these supposed meat treats...most are manufactured in china...duck chicken sweet potato - and many brands...even if imply's they are made in the USA. These treats may be source of kidney failure...better to be safe and dehydrate your own...plus those things are irradiated and have no nutritional value.


----------



## Haimishify (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah! It was that jerky stuff. Never buying that again. Especially knowing that it causes problems. I also informed my other cousin who as a JRT who she feeds that jerky to frequently. 
Thanks!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I have other links about and can search for but this popped up in facebook this morning

Dogs Naturally Magazine Is Your Pet’s Food Irradiated?


----------



## crowealethea (Oct 11, 2012)

Yep, I also heard about duck! Most my friends advised me to stay away from duck treats. They are harmful for dogs.


----------

